# ΑΤΙΑ, ΟΥΦΟ, Ούφο ή UFO;



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

Βάζω σε ψηφοφορία το ερώτημα του pit, αλλά με τον δικό μου τρόπο. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

Το μήνυμα του pit:

Μεταφράζω ένα ντοκιμαντέρ σχετικά με τις απαγωγές από εξωγήινους.

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με την απόδοση του όρου UFO. Όταν υπάρχει ο απαιτούμενος για τον υποτιτλισμό χωροχρόνος, το γράφω ιπτάμενος δίσκος, αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχουν χαρακτήρες, να το γράφω ΑΤΙΑ ή UFO ή ΟΥΦΟ; Τι είναι πιο γνωστό στο μάτι του Έλληνα τηλεθεατή;​
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=82421


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2010)

Θα διάλεγα το ΑΤΙΑ γιατί και ακριβής μετάφραση των αρχικών είναι, αλλά και έτσι το έχω δει σε όλα τα ντοκιμαντέρ που έχω παρακολουθήσει, άρα μάλλον γνωστό είναι στο ελληνικό κοινό. 

Το Ούφο/ΟΥΦΟ με τίποτα γιατί έχει αποκτήσει άλλο connotation με τα χρόνια και μοιάζει με ελαφριά βρισιά...


----------



## pit (Oct 10, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το γκάλοπ! Κι εγώ το ΑΤΙΑ χρησιμοποιώ ώς τώρα. Το έψαξα και στο ίντερνετ. Το ΑΤΙΑ υπάρχει περισσότερες φορές από το ΟΥΦΟ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

Να πω ποιο είναι το δικό μου πρόβλημα με τα ΑΤΙΑ, που χρόνια τώρα δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει. Υποτίθεται ότι μεταφράζει το _Ιπτάμενα Αντικείμενα Άγνωστης Ταυτότητας_, αλλά του αλλάζει τη σειρά και το κάνει _Άγνωστης Ταυτότητας Ιπτάμενα Αντικείμενα_ για να μπορέσει να φτιάξει αρκτικόλεξο. Το αρκτικόλεξο στον πληθυντικό, *τα ΑΤΙΑ*, έχει μια ομορφιά, επιδιώκει να δούμε τα ούφο σαν περήφανα άλογα. Όμως στον ενικό, _*το ΑΤΙΑ*_, η εικόνα που είχαμε φτιάξει στο μυαλό μας κατακρημνίζεται σαν σαραβαλάκι από τον Άρη και με κάνει να αλληθωρίζω προς άλλες λύσεις.

_Ο συνήγορος των άλλων διαβόλων_


----------



## pit (Oct 10, 2010)

Καταλαβαίνω αυτούς τους προβληματισμούς. Όντως, στον πληθυντικό είναι ομορφότερη η λέξη.

Τι να κάνουμε, όμως, να λέμε το ΑΤΙ-τα ΑΤΙΑ;;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2010)

Εγώ ψήφισα UFO. Τα ΟΥΦΟ/ούφο δεν τα συζητάω και τα ΑΤΙΑ με ανατριχιάζουν. Μου φαίνονται απίστευτα δήθεν, αλλά μην με παρεξηγάτε, είναι μια παράπλευρη συνέπεια μιας τραυματικής παιδικής ηλικίας όπου ο Σούπερμαν ήταν Υπεράνθρωπος, η Γουόντερ Γούμαν Υπεργυναίκα, ο Άκουαμαν Υδατάνθρωπος, ο Άνταμ Στρέιντζ Παράξενος Αδάμ και ...να συνεχίσω; Μάλλον όχι. :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 10, 2010)

Σίγουρα το Ούφο παραπέμπει σε ελαφριά προσβολή (και, στα δικά μου μάτια, ως φαν του Εκμέκ Παγωτού, στα ουφάδικα που πήγαινε ο Τσακίρογλου) αλλά το ΑΤΙΑ έχει πράγματι προβληματικό ενικό, θα μου φαινόταν κάπως το "_ένα ΑΤΙΑ_". Προσωπικά δεν θα γελούσα πολύ αν, π.χ., διάβαζα "_Υπάρχουν μάρτυρες που είδαν ένα ούφο..._".
Δεν σε παίρνει με τίποτα να μιλήσεις για σκέτο ιπτάμενο, αντικείμενο, κάτι τέτοιο; Ή να κόψεις το άρθρο και να γράψεις σκέτο ΑΤΙΑ ("_υπάρχουν μάρτυρες που είδαν ΑΤΙΑ_");


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ ψήφισα UFO. Τα ΟΥΦΟ/ούφο δεν τα συζητάω και τα ΑΤΙΑ με ανατριχιάζουν. [...]


 
Εγώ περίμενα τον doppelgänger μου να ψηφίσει, για να δω αν θα συμφωνήσουμε και σ' αυτό. 
Επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι υποψίες μου. 

Ένα κατάλληλο κομμάτι:
Space Child - UFO





​και αυτό για τον Δόχτορα. :)​


----------



## Themis (Oct 10, 2010)

Συγγνώμη που θα κάνω παράσιτα, είμαι εντελώς αναρμόδιος να εκφέρω γνώμη. Επειδή όμως τα άτια τα είχα σε κάποια υπόληψη και τώρα τα βλέπω να κυλιούνται στον βούρκο, μπορεί κάποιος να με ελεήσει με κάποια ψήγματα της γνώσης του; Πώς διάολο προφέρονται αυτά τα περίφημα ΑΤΙΑ; Είναι δισύλλαβο ή τρισύλλαβο, και πού τονίζεται;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα που περιέγραψα. Ότι επιδίωξη ήταν η ταύτιση με τα άτια που έχεις σε κάποια υπόληψη, οπότε και η προφορά είναι η ίδια. Αλλά, μετά, στον ενικό, «το άτια» — εκεί έχουμε αποφορά.


----------



## Themis (Oct 10, 2010)

Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία, αλλά καμιά φορά πεθαίνει κι αυτή. Αν προφερόταν α-τι-ά, θα ήμουνα ικανός ακόμα και να το ψηφίσω.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2010)

Μα τι σημαίνει Ούφο; (πέρα από το τι κατέληξε να σημαίνει) Τι σημαίνει πραγματικά; Έστω ότι έρχομαι από τον μακρινό Πλούτωνα και σας λέω τι είναι αυτό το Ούφο που λέτε για να περιγράψετε το σκάφος μου, τι θα μου πείτε; :

ΆΤΙΑ= αγνώστου ταυτότητας ιπτάμενο αντικείμενο 
ΆΤΙΑ=αγνώστου ταυτότητας ιπτάμενα αντικείμενα

Πάω στοίχημα ότι κανένας δεν θα σταθεί στο ότι θυμίζει το άτι=άλογο και επομένως στον ενικό... και μπλα μπλα μπλα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι θέλεις να πεις, αλλά, πέρα από τη χρήση του αρκτικόλεξου σε ελληνικά βιβλία σάι-φάι και εφημερίδες, υπάρχει άνθρωπος που στην καθημερινή του κουβέντα έχει πει «το άτια»; Μόνο για ούφο και ιπτάμενους δίσκους ξέρω να μιλάμε. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχουμε καμιά ομάδα αστροφυσικών να μελετά το φαινόμενο για να τους ρωτήσουμε. Το έχουν αναλάβει οι μουσικοί.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να πω ποιο είναι το δικό μου πρόβλημα με τα ΑΤΙΑ, που χρόνια τώρα δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει. Υποτίθεται ότι μεταφράζει το _Ιπτάμενα Αντικείμενα Άγνωστης Ταυτότητας_, αλλά του αλλάζει τη σειρά και το κάνει _Άγνωστης Ταυτότητας Ιπτάμενα Αντικείμενα_ για να μπορέσει να φτιάξει αρκτικόλεξο.


Αυτό κι αν δεν το κατάλαβα! Μεταφράζει ακριβώς με την ίδια σειρά τα συστατικά μέρη τού UFO, και μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογικό. Κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου πολύ παλιά και το ΑΙΑ (υποτίθεται για το Άγνωστα Ιπτάμενα Αντικείμενα — τώρα πλέον έτσι λένε αρκτικολεξικώς το Ελ-Βελ) το οποίο ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ιδιαίτερα, αλλά το ΑΤΙΑ είναι ακριβέστερο κι έχει το Τ που το κάνει πιο ευκολοπρόφερτο. Καμία σχέση δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ με το άτι, κι άλλωστε το πρόφερα ατία μέχρι να το ακούσω άτι-α (αλλά και πάλι, ομολογώ πως ατία μου βγαίνει). Όσο για τον ενικό (το άτια), ε δεν είναι δα και το πρώτο ουδέτερο σε -α, μην σας πιάνει ντουβρουτζάς.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Δεν θα διαφωνήσετε, ωστόσο, ότι έχει σημασία _ποιος_ το λέει. Ενώ στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο όλοι θα πουν, χωρίς δισταγμό, UFO, στην Ελλάδα, όταν μεταφράζουμε, σε άλλου το στόμα θα βάλουμε ΑΤΙΑ, σε άλλου ούφο και ιπτάμενους δίσκους. Υποσχεθείτε μου ότι δεν θα μου βάλετε καμιά κυριούλα να λέει ότι είδε ΑΤΙΑ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, να δούμε και τα λεξικά μας:

*Α.Τ.Ι.Α.* (το) -> ούφο
*ουφάδικο* (το) (λαϊκ.) μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια («ούφο», βλ.λ.). [ΕΤΥΜ. < ούφο + παραγ. επίθημα -άδικο (βλ.λ.)].
*ούφο* (το) (οικ.) 1. το άγνωστης ταυτότητας ιπτάμενο αντικείμενο (Α.Τ.Ι.Α.), π.χ. ένας ιπτάμενος δίσκος, το οποίο πιστεύουν πολλοί ότι προέρχεται από εξωγήινο πολιτισμό. 2. (σκωπτ. για πρόσ.) αυτός που δεν έχει επαφή με την πραγματικότητα ή που η εμφάνιση, η συμπεριφορά του κ.λπ. είναι αλλόκοτη, περίεργη ή γενικότ. προσφέρεται για διακωμώδηση ΣΥΝ. άσχετος, χαζός. 3. το ηλεκτρονικό παιγνίδι. [ΕΤΥΜ. Οπτικό δάνειο από τα αρχικά U.F.O. τής αγγλ. φρ. Unidentified Flying Object «άγνωστης ταυτότητας ιπτάμενο αντικείμενο»].
*ουφολόγος* (ο) (ειρων.) πρόσωπο που ασχολείται με την ύπαρξη των ούφο. [ΕΤΥΜ. < ούφο + -λόγος (βλ.λ.)].
(ΛΝΕΓ)​
*ούφο* (το) άκλ. ουσ. ον. διαφόρων ιπτάμενων αντικειμένων άγνωστης ταυτότητας, που πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι προέρχονται από εξωγήινους πολιτισμούς | (μτφ. για πρόσ.) άσχετος, ανίκανος να αντιληφθεί την πραγματικότητα [διεθν. U.F.O., αρχικά των αγγλ. λ. Unidentified Flying Object (= άγνωστης ταυτότητας ιπτάμενο αντικείμενο)]
(Μείζον)​
*ούφο* το [úfo] O (άκλ.) : (προφ.) 1. ο ιπτάμενος δίσκος. 2. μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για άνθρωπο με μειωμένη νοημοσύνη. [λόγ. < αγγλ. UFO αρκτικόλ. U(nidentified) F(lying) O(bject) 'ανεξακρίβωτο ιπτάμενο αντικείμενο'] 
(ΛΚΝ)​
Στο ΝΕΛ, nil. Το ΛΚΝ αγνοεί τα Α.Τ.Ι.Α. Το Μείζον τα ξέρει αλλά δεν έχει λήμμα, ούτε στα αρκτικόλεξα!

Με την ευκαιρία, μπορώ να επαναλάβω κάτι που βλέπω ότι είπα αλλού πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια, σε ερώτηση για την απόδοση του _ufologist_: «Προσωπικά, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τους τύπους "το ούφο", "τα ούφο", "ο ουφολόγος". Το ΑΤΙΑ έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι: (1) μόνο όσοι έχουν υπόψη τους το θέμα ξέρουν ότι αναφέρεται στα ούφο, λιγότεροι ακόμα γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά. (2) Τα ΑΤΙΑ ακούγονται καλά, αλλά στον ενικό ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να το χωνέψω. Έχει σημασία ότι πολλοί (και έγκυροι) μιλάνε για ουφολόγους, κανένας δεν έχει προτείνει τον "ατιαλόγο"».

Η ερωτώσα έκανε την εξής παρατήρηση: «Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι στο σάιτ της Νova τουλάχιστον, στις περιλήψεις και τους τίτλους των σειρών, λένε συνέχεια για "UFO" και πουθενά για ΑΤΙΑ».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η ερωτώσα έκανε την εξής παρατήρηση: «Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι στο σάιτ της Νova τουλάχιστον, στις περιλήψεις και τους τίτλους των σειρών, λένε συνέχεια για "UFO" και πουθενά για ΑΤΙΑ».


Σε ευχαριστώ, ω εταιρεία! Χαλάλι τις συνδρομές που σου ακουμπάω. 
Η ερωτώσα; 
Και ναι, it's τέτοια ώρα και it's me, δεν είναι UFO...


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Τι θέλεις, η _ερωτήσασα_; :)
Ή απλώς να βρεις τον ύπνο σου πάλι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2010)

Όχι, νόμισα ότι αναφερόσουν στον Πιτ, δεν είχα προσέξει ότι αναφερόσουν στο νεκροταφείο λευκών φαλαινών και εκτροφείο παντοειδών λεκτικών συνδυασμών...


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2010)

Δηλαδή θα λέμε το ΑΤΙΑ για τους ιπτάμενους δίσκους και τα συναφή αντικείμενα, αλλά "το ούφο" για τον αλλόκοτο, παράξενο, παλαβό τύπο;


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2010)

Μια χαρά τα λένε τα λεξικά. Κρατάμε το αρκτικόλεξο *ΑΤΙΑ *για τον επιστημονικό (ή επιστημονικοφανή) λόγο και το *ούφο *(όχι ΟΥΦΟ) για την καθημερινή ομιλία· με δύο σημασίες: την κυριολεκτική (ο "ιπτάμενος δίσκος") και τη μεταφορική (ο άσχετος, ο "βλαμμένος"). Συνεπώς, για να ψηφίσω, θα ήθελα την ερώτηση αλλιώς διατυπωμένη.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2010)

Με κάλυψε ο Ζαζ παραπάνω και τον ευχαριστώ... 

Συμφωνώ και με τον Εάριον όμως στο τελευταίο ποστ. 

Είδα ΟΥΦΟ χθες το βράδυ μπορεί να έλεγα στον φίλο μου (και θα μου απαντούσε: Κι εγώ πολλά!)  αλλά στο ντοκιμαντέρ που θα έβλεπα θα περίμενα να λέει ΑΤΙΑ...

Δεν το κάνω θέμα όμως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Earion ότι έπρεπε από την αρχή να σας προϊδεάσω για τις αντιρρήσεις μου. Ωστόσο, δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει σημασία σε τι είδους ταινία ή κείμενο βλέπουμε τον όρο αλλά ποιος τον χρησιμοποιεί. Στο ντοκιμαντέρ μπορεί να μιλάει κάποια στιγμή ένας ουφολόγος και κάποια άλλη στιγμή μια φαντασιόπληκτη νοικοκυρά. Ο πρώτος μπορεί να μιλάει για ΑΤΙΑ και η δεύτερη είναι βέβαιο ότι θα μιλάει για ιπτάμενους δίσκους και ούφο. Ίδια διάκριση θα κάνουμε και σε μια ταινία του σωρού.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2010)

Δεν διαφωνώ. Εγώ το πήρα αμέσως ότι θα ήταν από εκείνα τα επιστημονικά ντοκιμαντέρ που βγαίνει ο επιστήμονας της ΝΑΣΑ και γράφει από κάτω Πιτ Ντροσελμάγιερ: Ερευνητής ΟΥΦΟ  ΑΤΙΑ και ούτω καθεξής. 

Για την κυριούλα αυτόπτη μάρτυρα, δεν θα έβαζα το ΑΤΙΑ ούτε και το ΟΥΦΟ όμως, αλλά ο ιπτάμενος δίσκος δεν χωράει στον υπότιτλο. Κάτι σε εξωγήινο δεν υπάρχει; Εξωγήινο σκάφος, ας πούμε; Και πάλι μακρύ είναι... 

(πιστεύω πάντως πως ακόμα και ΟΥΦΟ να βάζαμε δεν θα έπρεπε να το βάλουμε με κεφαλαία, αφού παραπέμπει σε αρκτικόλεξο που δεν είναι. Άρα ούφο ή Ούφο κατά τη γνώμη μου)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Εκτός του ότι ψήφισα «ούφο» (μπορώ να το πω ή επηρεάζω τους ψηφοφόρους; :)), ομολογώ ότι θα έλεγα «τα ούφο» ακόμα κι αν απευθυνόμουν σε συνέδριο αστροφυσικών. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και η αγγλική λέξη προφέρεται πιο συχνά σαν λέξη [γιούφοου] παρά σαν αρκτικόλεξο [γιού-εφόου].


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2010)

Κι εγώ UFO ψήφισα, μιας και η ερώτηση ήταν "τι προτιμάμε". Έριξα μια ματιά και το UFO "μου καθόταν καλύτερα στο μάτι".

Το ΑΤΙΑ επίσης το θεωρώ καλή επιλογή, είναι απλώς θέμα προτίμησης και πλαισίου.

Το ΟΥΦΟ απαράδεκτο, με κεφαλαία κιόλας σαν να ήταν αρχικά, τι υποτίθεται ότι σημαίνει? "Όμορφη Υπέροχη Φανταστική Ουφολογία"?

Το ούφο σημαίνει άλλο πράγμα (δεν χρειάζεται να πω τι, ελπίζω), και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει το αγνώστου ταυτότητας ιπτάμενο αντικείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το ούφο σημαίνει άλλο πράγμα (δεν χρειάζεται να πω τι, ελπίζω), και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει το αγνώστου ταυτότητας ιπτάμενο αντικείμενο.



Μα μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτη, ιδιαίτερα όταν ψηφίζεις τη λέξη γραμμένη στα αγγλικά. Δεν ξέρουν όλοι αγγλικά να τη γράψουν σωστά (και τη γράφουν λάθος :)). Και τα λεξικά δεν την έβαλαν σαν πρώτη σημασία επειδή τους το είπα εγώ. Χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος γραμμένος στα ελληνικά σε φόρουμ, π.χ.
http://www.metafysiko.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5881
http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=95622
ή και σε τίτλους βιβλίων:
_Ούφο πάνω από την πόλη_ 
_Ένα ούφο που το λέγανε Αμαντέους_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, ανακαλώ. Στην καθομιλουμένη το "ούφο" όντως είναι το αγνώστου ταυτότητος ιπτάμενο αντικείμενο. Κι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο παραπάνω που λες ότι σημασία έχει *ποιος* το λέει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ. (Είχα αρχίσει να νιώθω σαν... αόρατη μεμβράνη. :) )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 13, 2010)

Εγώ ευχαριστώ. Είναι αλήθεια ότι συχνά είμαι παρορμητική και επιπόλαιη (να το κοιτάξω αυτό).


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2010)

Τείνει να εξελιχθεί σε ντέρμπι. Τι κρίμα που ξέχασα πότε κλείνουν οι κάλπες! Και ναι, ψήφισα κι εγώ διά της εις άτοπον απαγωγής.


----------

